# 100% payback ???



## tsnider08

Has the Sinclair/Oconee 100% payback trail posted a 2016/2017 schedule yet???


----------



## HookinLips

I'd like to know this also.


----------



## aaron batson

here is what I have -


----------



## HookinLips

Thanks Aaron. Seems like every year people are asking the dates for this trail.


----------

